# Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"



## Conqueror (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Kaulquappen im Teich!  da haben wir uns riesig gefreut, das gibt __ Frösche im Teich! Oder __ Kröten im Garten? Egal!

Doch nun stellen wir erschrocken fest, daß es laufend weniger werden.  Unsere Fische - Bitterlinge - sind sicherlich nicht Schuld. Aber natürlich gibts da auch Libellenlarven, und richtig fette __ Gelbrandkäfer.

Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen: Warum nur Banken und Griechen? Wir wollen unsere Kaulquappen retten! Also die letzten rausgefangen und in eine Plastikwanne mit Aquariensand und Teichwasser. Aber wie gehts nun weiter? Was fressen denn Kaulquappen? Und was brauchen die sonst noch so, was muss man beachten? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Kaulquappenaufzucht?

Bitte her mit allen Tipps für unser Kaulquappen-Rettungspaket!

Danke,
Hans


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Servus Hans

Ich denke wenn du sie wieder in den Teich zurück gibst, haben sie alles was sie brauchen .... 

Und stell Dir vor, alle Quappen würden überleben ..... du könntest Dich wahrscheinlich in deinem Garten nimmer bewegen können ohne das du auf eine Kröte oder Frosch drauftrittst 

Die Quappen gehören zur Nahrungskette eben dazu ... klingt hart ... aber in der Natur heißt es nun mal "Fressen und gefressen werden" .....

Die rechtliche Seite will ich jetzt garnet ansprechen ....


----------



## uweg (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*



Conqueror schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was fressen denn Kaulquappen? Und was brauchen die sonst noch so, was muss man beachten? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Kaulquappenaufzucht?
> 
> ...



Futter: z.B. Fischflocken.

und Wasserpflanzen rein (ohne Libellenlarven)

U


----------



## jenso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Hallo,
bin letztens auf diese Seite gebracht worden. Vielleicht sogar von hier?
http://kaulquappe.de/
Da gibt es eine Notfallanleitung zur Quappenaufzucht.
Gruß

Jens


----------



## Casybay (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Hallo,
meine Erdkrötenquappen leben wunderbar auch mit Libellenlarven, auch der Molch verschmäht sie, mal nicht so sentimental mit der Natur, wenn der Mensch eingreift wird´s meist caotischer als wenn man sie sich selbst überlässt!


----------



## canis (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Guten Abend

Ich schliesse mich Helmut weitgehend an. Es ist normal, dass von 100 Kaulquappen 99 das Erwachsenenalter nicht erreichen werden. Ist bei Fischen, Insekten, etc. meist nicht anders. Es gibt in der Natur zwei Fortpflanzungsstrategien: wenige Junge zeugen und sich intensiv um sie kümmern, oder viele Junge machen und nicht dazu schauen. Beide Strategien sind prinzipiell erfolgreich, die Folge letzterer ist aber, dass nur ein kleiner Bruchteil überlebt. 

Sollte nicht ein plötzlicher Bestandseinbruch bei den ablaichenden Fröschen/__ Kröten gegenüber vorhergehenden Jahren beobachtet worden sein, gibt es keinen Grund, Rettungsaktionen zu starten. 

LG
David


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Guten Morgen Hans,
ich finde es toll, das du dir Gedanken um deine Quappen machst.

Bei mir haben 4 __ Kröten gelaicht und die letzten Tage sehe ich auch keine Quappen mehr. Das meine Bitterlinge/__ Moderlieschen/Dickkopfkärpflinge an ihrem Verschwinden beteiligt sind, schließe ich auch aus. Aber große Libellenlarven sehe ich jede Menge. Tja, die wollen auch leben. Und die __ Gelbrandkäfer auch... Aber das diese Insekten gleich alle gefuttert haben? Bei Regen und schlechtem Wetter verschwinden die Quappen bei mir oft von der Oberfläche und nach Tagen sind sie plötzlich wieder da. Wie ist denn das Wetter bei Dir?

Quappen in einem Aquarium o. ä.,aufzupäppeln geht schon: das Wasser darf nicht zu warm werden,  füttern kannst mit Fischfutter, du musst regelmäßig das Wasser wechseln (die wachsen ja und kacken ordentlich), später, wenn sich die Lungen und Beinchen der Quappen entwickeln, brauchen sie die Möglichkeit „aufs Trockenen“ gehen zu können...

Ich hatte schon  Jahre, da konnte ich nicht mehr guten Gewissens mähen, weil auf Schritt und Tritt Minikröten unterwegs waren, als Moral aus dieser Geschichte habe ich dann den Rasen kurz gehalten, bevor sie an Land gehen und stand dann mit dem Rasensprenger da, weil die Kerle bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im kurzen Gras vertrocknet sind. 

Spätestens wenn sich die kleinen Kröten  auf den Weg in die große, weite Welt begeben, treffen sie auf tödliche Kellerschächte, Kellerabgänge, Rasenmähern und Autos. Und davor kannst du sie überhaupt nicht schützen.  
Also da schließe ich mich Helmut und David an: ich würde nicht eingreifen, etwas sehr positives hast du ja schon getan: 
du hast einen Teich, den  Kröten zum ablaichen angenommen haben 
und mit Fressfeinden müssen „wilde Kröten in wilden Gewässern“ auch klar kommen. Und wie David schreibt, die Fortpflanzungsstrategie der Kröten besteht aus bis zu 5000(!)  Eiern pro Weibchen...
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Conqueror (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Hallo Jens,

vielen Dank für den Link! Da steht wirklich alles drin was man wissen muss 

An alle: Theoretisch habt ihr ja recht, man sollte der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. Dann dürfte man aber auch keine Fische und Pflanzen einsetzen ... 

Wir haben uns drüber gefreut, dass gleich im ersten Jahr Quappis da waren (Teich erst im letzten Jahr angelegt, aber __ Kröten sind hier unterwegs). Anfangs hats richtig gewuselt, doch es wurden zusehend weniger. Als ich dann noch beobachten musste, wie so ein dicker __ Gelbrandkäfer aus dem Hinterhalt alles anfällt, was ihm vor die __ Nase schwimmt (sogar die Bitterlinge!)  konnte ich nicht mehr anders. Gerade 7 Quappen konnten wir noch finden, die wohnen jetzt im Becken. Im Teich ward keine mehr gesehen.

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*

Hallo

ich kann dich gut verstehen , da ich ja auch einen* Quappenrettungsdienst* habe.
Allerdings nur für solche, die in meiner Absetzkammer und dem Siebfilter landen.
Was sich im Biotop abspielt überlasse ich der Natur, die perfekt ohne uns Menschen auskommt.
Wie schon Buffo Buffo schrieb: Während es bei warmem Wetter und Sonnenschein  nur so wimmelt  sind derzeit alle irgendwo zwischen den Pflanzen versteckt. Vermutlich in wärmeren Wasserschichten
Auch wenn ich  es gut nachvollziehen kann ( bin ja selber ein wenig verrückt in der Hinsicht ) würde ich dir auch raten sie  wieder in deinen Teich zu setzen. Wenn er gut genug von der Mutter empfunden wurde ist er auch gut genug für die Quappenkinder


Gruß Ulla


----------



## uweg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rettungspaket "Kaulquappe"*



Casybay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Erdkrötenquappen leben wunderbar auch mit Libellenlarven, auch der Molch verschmäht sie, mal nicht so sentimental mit der Natur, wenn der Mensch eingreift wird´s meist caotischer als wenn man sie sich selbst überlässt!



Durch die Bebauung des Grundstücks und Einrichtung des Teichs wurde schon in die Natur eingegriffen. Bitte verabschiede dich von der Vorstellung, dass der Garten(teich), zumindest in Besiedlungen für die __ Kröten eine Hilfestellung sind. Diese hatten eventuell an der gleichen Stelle Ihren Brutplatz, der jetzt unter Eurem Haus liegt. Durch den Besatz mit Fischen wird die Krötenbrut gefressen, dass ist in dem ursprünglichen Gewässer nicht unbedingt der Fall gewesen, da diese oft temporär und somit fischfrei waren.

Der Bestand der Kröten wird durch diese fischbesetzten Teiche in der Region nicht erhalten, sondern reduziert (dezimiert) werden.#

VG

UG


----------

